
OpenSSL still riddled with bugs - rkrzr
http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2914-1/
======
rkrzr
More issues with OpenSSL are discussed in this study sponsored by the German
government:
[https://www.bsi.bund.de/SharedDocs/Downloads/EN/BSI/Publicat...](https://www.bsi.bund.de/SharedDocs/Downloads/EN/BSI/Publications/Studies/OpenSSL-
library/DocumentationOpenSSL.pdf;jsessionid=010AB4C20423F092DE8C483A2BC06807.2_cid286?__blob=publicationFile&v=2)

------
mcansky
bad title, it's the security notice and update instructions for the last batch
of security issues found and solved in OpenSSL on Ubuntu ... See
[https://www.openssl.org/news/vulnerabilities.html](https://www.openssl.org/news/vulnerabilities.html)
for the (non distro specific) main list of security vulnerabilities that have
been patched so far.

